# New boots, room ABOVE toes???



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Buying too small! It's usually the opposite problem around here. 

You can put some adhesive foam above your toes to soak up that volume. Also, heat molding moves EVA foam from areas of high pressure down into low pressure areas. If you haven't heat molded yet, it could help.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Blake Bohner said:


> Hey all, I recently had the revelation that Ive been buying boots too small for my feet!


How did this revelation come about?


----------



## Blake Bohner (Sep 19, 2017)

Radialhead said:


> How did this revelation come about?


Following @Wiredsport advice, kicking my foot against a wall, and my fiance measured my length and width.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

You must be the first person ever to be told your boots are too small in here! I didn't even think it was possible without being in severe pain.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Radialhead said:


> You must be the first person ever to be told your boots are too small in here! I didn't even think it was possible without being in severe pain.


Haha so true. It almost seems like it's a competition on here to see who can cram their feet into the smallest boot possible. 

My newest boots (hifi) have lots of room above the toe. I'm a big fan. Haven't noticed any negatives with it yet. Leaves room for foot warmers on top of my toes too.


----------



## Blake Bohner (Sep 19, 2017)

Mike256 said:


> Haha so true. It almost seems like it's a competition on here to see who can cram their feet into the smallest boot possible.
> 
> My newest boots (hifi) have lots of room above the toe. I'm a big fan. Haven't noticed any negatives with it yet. Leaves room for foot warmers on top of my toes too.


I think this was in fact the issue, my real size feels almost large on me now.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

And whats the problem? I'd love to be able to have some wiggle room while also having a perfect fit. I'm no boot expert but if they don't hurt me that's about the best I can hope for.


----------



## Blake Bohner (Sep 19, 2017)

freshy said:


> And whats the problem? I'd love to be able to have some wiggle room while also having a perfect fit. I'm no boot expert but if they don't hurt me that's about the best I can hope for.


I’ve just never rode a boot with that much room above before. Didn’t want to substitute one problem for another of the extra room could cause issues.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Filling space is much easier than creating one. Try some performance insoles like Reminds. They usually take up more volume than stock ones. Alternately, cut up 3 - 5mm thick foam sheets or old sneaker foam insoles to shape and apply to the outside of the inner boots.


----------

